# Christian Vande Velde's F1-SL - Bike Radar



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Here you go Felt fans:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...nde-veldes-garmin-slipstream-felt-f1-sl-20463


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I wonder why they didn't use the AR in the Tour of California.


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I wondered that too. I was deciding between an AR4 and an F4 at the time. If the AR gives such an advantage, why don't they ride them more often? I think between the rain and the hills they stuck with the F's. And I bought the F4, which just seemed like the better all-arounder.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

You bought an F4???? Nice choice.


----------



## dougcarraway (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice F3. How do you like those Easton wheels?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I love them. The bearings are incredibly smooth.


----------

